
Not a customer but I want to support your startup - attendos
https://kickfund.io
======
attendos
I found that a lot of people ‘believe’ in what I do and that I will ‘make’ it
for sure. I also found that the things I’m building are not for them. They
will never use it because they just will never need it. But they would like to
support me by sharing the projects with their friends who are most likely also
not my targeted audience.

I came up with a way they can support me in the early stages of my startup
ideas & can help me get my products to the next level.

“Kickfund.io”

A platform that helps you collect funds from friends, family, people that
believe in you as a founder and your ideas, and would like to support your
process financially. With a one time or a monthly payment.

Kickfund is for you if you need funding but don’t want to give away equity.
It’s for you if you want to make your startup work, but don’t have the time or
the focus because you have to make your freelance career work.

Everyone is welcome on the platform to submit their startup ideas it can be
live or in the idea phase. Every week/day I select a few startups that will be
featured for extra exposure.

Kickfund is not yet live but you can submit your startup already. So your
startup will be live the second we go online.

------
pedalpete
It's a good idea, but I'm curious what your differentiation is from Patreon.
Are you 10x better? If so, why?

~~~
attendos
Thanks :) It's not like Patreon, you don't get rewarded for your donations.
It's pure to help solo founders get their product to the next level with the
help of friends, family, and people that believe in them.

------
kith
Looks great!

